# Download SevenVG Black Theme for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 31, 2009)

This theme is a Black version of "*SevenVG*"  theme for Windows XP which is the first Windows 7 look-a-like theme for  Windows XP.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/SevenVG_Black.png

*Download Link*

*How to Instructions*


----------



## saqib_khan (Mar 31, 2009)

Cool VG, thanks for this man. I'll definitely download this.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 31, 2009)

Thankyou very much. I was in need of this!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks great! Awesome work, Vishal! (as usual  )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

